# Le Mans 2009



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Anyone in the club going to Le mans?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

No one!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I believe that there are some people going - see this thread in the Events section.

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=132676&p=1395440&hilit=Le+Mans#p1395440


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Yes I am going down to Le Mans this year

Why ?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

ttvic said:


> Yes I am going down to Le Mans this year
> 
> Why ?


 :?:


----------

